# Holy catfish, look on eggbid !!



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

There's a pigeon up for auction, minimum bid $1000.00!!! I am so glad I only have fancy show types, instead of homers.
Daryl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I saw that the other day. And a 1500 dollar bird. Birds cost some times. And good show birds are not cheap eather. But racers are getting up in price.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow!*

And I thought we were doing good to sell a bird for $10. to $30. out here. Those must be some pigeons. How much do they get if they win a race?


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

The better the racer and or breeder of racers and the higher the price goes that you can ask for the bird(s).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

One of Jos De Klak (famous legendary racer from Holland) who died, one of his birds sold to a man in California for 37,000.00. Not one of his birds sold for under a thousand.

Treesa


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

Where on eggbid are the expensive pigeons?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There's a breeder here named Carl Dewberry that has made a few trips to Belgium to buy ~$10,000 birds. It's a religion. He's got several lofts with around 300 birds and sells them for big money all the time.

And here I sit prouder of Unie and some of my poor handicapped ferals than any dream of money can inspire. Seems funny, doesn't it?

Pidgey


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

there is a breeder around me and I thought he had expensive birds, he asks for 150 on up for his birds. I guess thats pocket change to some people.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

According to this website: http://www.pigeonclubsusa.com/faircount_facts_info_pigeonfacts.htm

The highest price paid for a pigeon was over $132,000.

Can't say how current that site is -- they talk about DisneyWorld having lofts -- and DisneyWorld got rid of all their birds a couple of years ago (too many hawk problems).


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

i have that birds great great grandson...dont ask me how the guy i got it from got it because i have no idea, but i like it a lot


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Good birds are not out of reach. The $1500 birds have babies. The AU has a help the begginers program where you can get quality birds from some very good breeders. They mentor you and help you get going your second race year. I was very fortunate enough to find a breeder and futurity flyer that set me up with some birds. They are out there, the ones that love the birds and like to help you get started. I am passing on his generosity, by helping another new racer. These birds are from Ganus, OHF, CBS, Van Reets, Vic Millers etc. They are all off of quality birds. Not everyone is in it for greed. To get information on Help a begginer look to redroselofts.com. They run the program. They also sponcer racers. Red rose birds are the kind of birds that you get. Foundation quality from the best lofts around. I have birds in my loft that I could never have afforded otherwise.Thanks to the help of generous bird lovers.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ipigeon.com and pigeonauction.com are where some pricy birds are. For those looking for some of the best birds around look to the World of Wings. For $250 dollars you donate to their cause and get a youngbird for one of their 24 pairs of breeders. The gentleman who helped me out gets a bird or two from them a year.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

If you think those prices are high watch these Auction sites for starters:
www.ipigeon.com 
www.pigeonauction.com
www.dspigeonauction.com


----------

